# Gheenoe type suggestions



## relgin623 (Jun 2, 2012)

karma skiff,ecc gladesman ,.terrapin dragonfly,hell's bay glades skiff


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

River Hawk, Ankona Shadowcast


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

Go over to CustomGheenoe.com 

Check out the Rally thread 


Come up to Georgia One of us will give you a test ride 

You just Can't beat a Genuine Gheenoe totally customizable ;-)


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

> River Hawk, Ankona Shadowcast


I second the Shadowcast, I have had mine for a couple months now and love it. If you are near the Cocoa area drop me a line and we can set up a ride.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

Looked at them all. For the money, tremendous service, product support, forum knowledge(Custom Gheenoe forum) and two years spent contacting owners I had no choice but to go with a Gheenoe LT 25.
Perfect for the back bays, sloughs, creeks and waterways that I cruise and fish in the Coastal Bend area of "Occupied Mexico"! (Well ok it is really Texas).


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> > River Hawk, Ankona Shadowcast
> 
> 
> I second the Shadowcast, I have had mine for a couple months now and love it. If you are near the Cocoa area drop me a line and we can set up a ride.


All the Ankona reps would second a shadow cast duh


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

> > > River Hawk, Ankona Shadowcast
> >
> >
> > I second the Shadowcast, I have had mine for a couple months now and love it. If you are near the Cocoa area drop me a line and we can set up a ride.
> ...



NOT a rep..... Just an owner that likes his boat. Just like everyone else that might offer a suggestion it comes from the experiences that they have had with various skiffs.


----------



## nchorley (May 23, 2011)

The LT 25 is like no other I would stop by the custom gheenoe shop and go for a ride!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

a used mud minnow or even better would be a used fin & feather , pretty rare boats but are great rigs if you can find one


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Dont forget the towee skiff. It is in the gheenoe class of skiffs. If i were you it would be between theLT25 and the shadowcast. Buy either one dirrect from the builder if you go that rout. Ive seen huge markups on Lt25s from the dealer...


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

How much cheaper is a LT25 than a shadowcast? If they're within 2 grand of each other, I would definately go with a shadowcast. I've fished from a gheenoie before and honestly I'm much more comfortable fishing from my kayak.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

*Amen Brother !!!*





> Looked at them all.  For the money, tremendous service, product support, forum knowledge(Custom Gheenoe forum) and two years spent contacting owners I had no choice but to go with a Gheenoe LT 25.
> Perfect for the back bays, sloughs, creeks and waterways that I cruise and fish in the Coastal Bend area of "Occupied Mexico"! (Well ok it is really Texas).


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

> How much cheaper is a LT25 than a shadowcast? If they're within 2 grand of each other, I would definately go with a shadowcast. I've fished from a gheenoie before and honestly I'm much more comfortable fishing from my kayak.


Sorry, but I think your talking out your AZZ. There's no way a kayak is more comfy than ANY Gheenoe. You can't even spell it right..


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> > How much cheaper is a LT25 than a shadowcast? If they're within 2 grand of each other, I would definately go with a shadowcast. I've fished from a gheenoie before and honestly I'm much more comfortable fishing from my kayak.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I think your talking out your AZZ. There's no way a kayak is more comfy than ANY Gheenoe. You can't even spell it right..


*FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!*
Let the microskiff fight club begin!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > How much cheaper is a LT25 than a shadowcast? If they're within 2 grand of each other, I would definately go with a shadowcast. I've fished from a gheenoie before and honestly I'm much more comfortable fishing from my kayak.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I think your talking out your AZZ. There's no way a kayak is more comfy than ANY Gheenoe. You can't even spell it right..


I think he said HE is personally more comfortable fishing from a kayak as a matter of preference, not that a kayak is more comfortable to fish out of as in the level of comfort in a couch...


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > How much cheaper is a LT25 than a shadowcast? If they're within 2 grand of each other, I would definately go with a shadowcast. I've fished from a gheenoie before and honestly I'm much more comfortable fishing from my kayak.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I think your talking out your AZZ. There's no way a kayak is more comfy than ANY Gheenoe. You can't even spell it right..


Think what you want. I apologize for accidently adding an i to my spelling of gheenoe, it's not like I can't spell , it was a mistake. 
You obviously haven't seen my upgraded Lazy Boy seat I had custom installed in my kayak. Besides having holders for a remote and two drinks, it also has a measuring tape in the arm rest. Show me a gheenoe with that and I'll bow to the army.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > How much cheaper is a LT25 than a shadowcast? If they're within 2 grand of each other, I would definately go with a shadowcast. I've fished from a gheenoie before and honestly I'm much more comfortable fishing from my kayak.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


No, Matt. That's exactly what I was referring to. ;D


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > > How much cheaper is a LT25 than a shadowcast? If they're within 2 grand of each other, I would definately go with a shadowcast. I've fished from a gheenoie before and honestly I'm much more comfortable fishing from my kayak.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


Haha, I retract my previous statement then and slowly back out of this thread...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

riverhawk who........


----------



## brownfish (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1344990290


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

> > > How much cheaper is a LT25 than a shadowcast? If they're within 2 grand of each other, I would definately go with a shadowcast. I've fished from a gheenoie before and honestly I'm much more comfortable fishing from my kayak.
> >
> >
> > Sorry, but I think your talking out your AZZ. There's no way a kayak is more comfy than ANY Gheenoe. You can't even spell it right..
> ...



[smiley=worth.gif] [smiley=worth.gif]

I would put you in for the MICROSKIFF OWNER OF THE YEAR 
for that. Just think of it....A Lazy Boy chair installed into a Gehnoee....That would be the ultimate build.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ankona Shadowcast all the way. Ive driven both and fished out of both, I see no advantage of going with a LT 25


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

*Main and deciding factor for me was the response I got from Pugar, et. al at Custom Gheenoe which was tremendous vs. various attempts at contacting Shadowcast rep in Texas(Houston area) at the time which was problematic to at best to be diplomatic. Of course that was two years ago and maybe things have changed.*


----------



## mnormand (Jul 25, 2012)

I would like to bring my thread up again. Hope all have had good fishing this summer.

Here's where I'm at.. No changes yet, but after another trip in my Hobie Revo13 pedal kayak yesterday, I'm just having less comfort each time. Been boat browsing again!

I'm 55 and here's my wish list ...  comfort, simple, lightweight, easy to own, trailer hauls, fish alone most of time, skinny waters, occasional chop, seat up front, troll motor. Reasonable speed and fuel efficientcy. Want to stay dry too.

The Ankona SUV and Copperhead type boats are very attractive to me. Gheenoe is prob out, want that big wide front platform now.

My 19ft alum welded skiff could work, but its rough in a chop. It does have one very big advantage we deal with here, oyster and shell bottoms. It does have a tiller short shaft Toh 50 TLDI that is fast as heck. I could keep it for the right boat.

What can you guys add from the perspective of now and then scraping boat bottom on shells? Do you cringe? Sell the boat? Don't worry about it? Never go there again?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> I'm not a pole platform guy, but rather troll motor. No big flat top skiffs, rather longer slimmer hulls. Small outboards, up to 20-40HP.
> 
> I'm not familiar with many microcraft, but the LT25 with its "personal bayboat" size seems what I'm after. Budget is about right.


Based on the above I think a Gheenoe LT 25 is going to be hard for you to beat. I almost bought one but went with an IPB 14 instead and love it! The LT 25 is cool though, if its longer and slimmer you want thats it.


----------

